# router bit cabinet



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi,
this is a router bit cabinet i built from a copy of woodsmith magazine.
the sides are chipboard and the rail and stile door made in pine.
i got fed up mislaying bits all over the place, now they are just in one place where i can get at them easily. sorry if the pics not too great, taking on my useless mobile.
thanks for looking.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, why didn't you mount this to the side of your router table to save steps? Any storage method that keeps your bits organized and safe is a worth while project. These were my temporary quick fix; they work so well I never changed them.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice caninet Chris, I am like Mike mine is in shelves built under my table,mostly due to lack of space


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice Chris!! Mines are like Mikes, in a roll around tool chest drawer. Had made a drawer for them under my workbench, but I thought they were safer in locked metal storage. I keep my first router (Craftsman) and cheap Craftsman bits out where my son, or borrowers can get to them, not the good stuff! At least not without me knowing who took what first!


----------



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

*router table bit lift*

thanks for the comments about the bit box guys,
this is my router table ive just built and it sits just under the bit cabinet so the bits are real easy to get at.
ive posted my pic of the table to see if any of you have any ideas about lifting the router up for adjustments etc, i suppose id still have to get under the table to change the bit tho seeing as i dont have a plate in the table top.
i had a plate in my last built router table, but it never seemed level or flush, this was homemade by the way, out of a piece of hard chopping board.
anyway, any help appreciatted.

thanks.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

*cabinet and table*



trojan62 said:


> thanks for the comments about the bit box guys,
> this is my router table ive just built and it sits just under the bit cabinet so the bits are real easy to get at.
> ive posted my pic of the table to see if any of you have any ideas about lifting the router up for adjustments etc, i suppose id still have to get under the table to change the bit tho seeing as i dont have a plate in the table top.
> i had a plate in my last built router table, but it never seemed level or flush, this was homemade by the way, out of a piece of hard chopping board.
> ...


nice job on both the cabinet and table
billyjim


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

trojan62 said:


> hi,
> this is a router bit cabinet i built from a copy of woodsmith magazine.
> the sides are chipboard and the rail and stile door made in pine.
> i got fed up mislaying bits all over the place, now they are just in one place where i can get at them easily. sorry if the pics not too great, taking on my useless mobile.
> thanks for looking.


Very nice cabinet. I went with a little different idea with mine. I took a piece of MDF about 4"x18" and drilled holes for my bit slots. I believe I ended up with 20 slots. Painted and screwed it into the wall right infront of my routing table for easy access and simplicity


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job and Thanks for the Post Chris... it's a reminder for me to find the shops "To Do List" as organizing the router bits is scribbled on it somewhere nearer the top.


----------

